# Do NTs enjoy pornography?



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Arbite said:


> You don't like naked women?
> 
> Or men if thats your thing.


Nudity doesn't necessarily equal pornographic, although often people will try and pass pornographic images off as "artistic nudity".


----------



## Arbite (Dec 26, 2010)

skycloud86 said:


> Nudity doesn't necessarily equal pornographic, although often people will try and pass pornographic images off as "artistic nudity".


Obvious statement is obvious.

Still doesn't answer the question.


----------



## Mr. Limpopo (Oct 7, 2011)

skycloud86 said:


> No, they don't. Where would you even get the idea that everyone likes porn? I know society has an obsession with it, but not everyone is like society.


1. I was exaggerating

2. Where do I get the idea that everyone likes porn? No matter what they may say in public, human sexuality causes them to be aroused by the depiction of sexual acts.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Arbite said:


> Obvious statement is obvious.
> 
> Still doesn't answer the question.


Not looking at porn =/= not enjoying sexuality. Some see porn as cheapening sexuality. I will agree with those people, and I am another who does not look at pornography. I enjoy thinking of my boyfriend when I pleasure myself, and I would not enjoy thinking of some random man entering me. I don't need to watch two people screwing like monkeys on the discovery channel -- as a matter of fact, that turns me off. Them screwing is their business. Not mine. And it doesn't excite me.. I just think, ew, some other persons genitals.. hair.. skin.. Not my partners. I love to see him naked though. I stare at him a lot when hes nude. I actually have a connection with him and I admire his body as a part of him.. its not just a bag of bones and organs wrapped in flesh, like some random guy who I don't know. There are plenty of people who are similar to me in this way, and they are often called 'demiseuxal.' They can have an extremely intense sex drive, but they just don't feel sexually attracted to strangers.. but only people who they have some kind of connection with. 

I know how difficult it is for someone who isn't like that, to wrap their mind around it.. but sorry, it does exist.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Mr. Limpopo said:


> 1. I was exaggerating
> 
> 2. Where do I get the idea that everyone likes porn? No matter what they may say in public, human sexuality causes them to be aroused by the depiction of sexual acts.


And you too, read my last post. Sexuality is experienced differently by different people. This issue will always be divided and thats the one thing you can count on. Also, porn is a product of modern cultures. How were hunters and gatherers aroused? We can _only speculate_ because we simply _do not know_. Those of us who are not aroused by porn may speculate that human nature does not have some inherent superficial nature about it, and those who are aroused by porn may assume the opposite. Whos right? Well considering people experience these things differently, the answer is more complex: it depends on the individual and there isn't this one inherent human nature making us all the same in every way.

I can understand the need to feel like you are normal, and hence the need to say that everyone else must be like you, but you can feel perfectly normal as what you are, but by also accepting that not everyone is like you. There are different kinds of normal, and on a typology site that tends to be apparent.


----------



## KittyKraz13 (Jan 3, 2012)

I'd rather read sexual scenarios than look at them. Looking leaves so little to the imagination.


----------



## Splodge (Jan 2, 2012)

The little head gets excited. But then, he gets excited easily, and though he's loud and obnoxious, he's still the minority vote. The big head is less than impressed.

Porn is so... so... _Mechanical_. Soulless. FAKE.


----------



## Elyasis (Jan 4, 2012)

Maybe not as it is intended.

Well, most of the time.:wink:


----------



## Jason Chan (Jan 20, 2012)

I am surprised very very surprised indeed to find so many of you don't enjoy pornography at all
But does such preference have anything to do with a relatively low score in Sensing?
or perhaps has more to do with our gender, you know, they all say males are more sex freak than females!?


----------



## PBedingfield (Jan 28, 2012)

Often a bit too fake for my tastes.


----------



## DAHN (May 13, 2011)

Yes, I like looking at pornography very much. Are you guys serious? Fuck you.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Jason Chan said:


> I am surprised very very surprised indeed to find so many of you don't enjoy pornography at all


Really? It's fake, superficial and misogynistic. Why would we enjoy it?



> But does such preference have anything to do with a relatively low score in Sensing?


I don't know, personally.



> or perhaps has more to do with our gender, you know, they all say males are more sex freak than females!?


That is mostly due to societal conditioning and gender roles, yes. Males generally have a higher sex drive, but that is just a generalisation.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

DAHN said:


> Yes, I like looking at pornography very much. Are you guys serious? Fuck you.


Who are you referring to with "you guys" and why are you so angry that they are serious? Also, what is it that they are serious about?


----------



## placeholder (Jan 21, 2012)

I have a mixed reaction to pornography. It sometimes can make me aroused but it also makes me disgusted. Not only disgusted with the pornography itself but also with myself for enjoying it. Do porn stars genuinely enjoy being degraded? Or is it a job they wish they didn't have to do? Do such thoughts typically enter the mind of a person watching porn? I doubt it- it's hard for me imagine people having concern for the porn stars that are so dehumanized by pornography.

If the women in porn are reduced to objects to whom (or, consistently with such objectification, which) I attach no significance beyond my own sexual gratification and I watch a whole lot of porn, is it unreasonable to fear that it might dehumanize the women I encounter in my daily life? Do I want to be around women and see them as beings who have thoughts, emotions, fears, etc. just as I do or do I want to be aroused and see nothing but "ass and titties?"


----------



## knittigan (Sep 2, 2011)

placeholder said:


> I have a mixed reaction to pornography. It sometimes can make me aroused but it also makes me disgusted. Not only disgusted with the pornography itself but also with myself for enjoying it. Do porn stars genuinely enjoy being degraded? Or is it a job they wish they didn't have to do? Do such thoughts typically enter the mind of a person watching porn? I doubt it- it's hard for me imagine people having concern for the porn stars that are so dehumanized by pornography.
> 
> If the women in porn are reduced to objects to whom (or, consistently with such objectification, which) I attach no significance beyond my own sexual gratification and I watch a whole lot of porn, is it unreasonable to fear that it might dehumanize the women I encounter in my daily life? Do I want to be around women and see them as beings who have thoughts, emotions, fears, etc. just as I do or do I want to be aroused and see nothing but "ass and titties?"


There's always amateur porn or self-submitted porn if you're worried about the ethics of the professional porn industry. It tends to be the route I go.


----------



## Borrowed Lunacy (Sep 30, 2011)

Anyone notice that a lot of everyday technology we have now was given it's start in the porn industry? Cameras, video (and dvds), even the internet was given an early boost by porn. Just saying.


----------



## SPtheGhost (Apr 26, 2010)

yea ...i thought everyone did 

and if not ..well...the diversity in that industry would indicate otherwise


----------



## DAHN (May 13, 2011)

skycloud86 said:


> Who are you referring to with "you guys" and why are you so angry that they are serious? Also, what is it that they are serious about?


I'm not at all angry and I was referring to people that said they did not enjoy pornography because I assume most guys do enjoy it. I'm sure you understand.


----------



## kingdavidANC (Aug 2, 2011)

I can't stand how unrealistic it generally is, however I've found the "female friendly" section to be more realistic and therefore more to my liking. (Haters gonna hate.)




sabriel said:


> my imagination is so much more stimulating.


This. Literotica ftw.


----------



## Snow (Oct 19, 2010)

placeholder said:


> I have a mixed reaction to pornography. It sometimes can make me aroused but it also makes me disgusted. Not only disgusted with the pornography itself but also with myself for enjoying it. Do porn stars genuinely enjoy being degraded? Or is it a job they wish they didn't have to do? Do such thoughts typically enter the mind of a person watching porn? I doubt it- it's hard for me imagine people having concern for the porn stars that are so dehumanized by pornography.
> 
> If the women in porn are reduced to objects to whom (or, consistently with such objectification, which) I attach no significance beyond my own sexual gratification and I watch a whole lot of porn, is it unreasonable to fear that it might dehumanize the women I encounter in my daily life? Do I want to be around women and see them as beings who have thoughts, emotions, fears, etc. just as I do or do I want to be aroused and see nothing but "ass and titties?"



After reading all comments,... exactly this.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Emerson said:


> Porn is my only friend.


Fixed that for you.


----------



## Emerson (Mar 13, 2011)

skycloud86 said:


> Fixed that for you.


You're a winner.


----------



## Flowers (Feb 11, 2012)

I prefer my imagination....but then again I just like sex in general. Ha.


----------



## Peripheral (Jan 8, 2011)

You don't need visual stimulation until you start watching porn.

PS - I LOVE IT.


----------



## O_o (Oct 22, 2011)

I've never felt the need to watch pornography. I don't have anything against it (whatever floats people's boat) but I feel no need for it. I definitely appreciate a mans figure, but find nothing attractive about watching a man and woman fuck, or even kiss to be honest. I have seen porn once, due to a friend showing it to me. I comprehend the fact that everyone has different desires and opinions towards it, but I feel uncomfortable and unmoved by things meant to promote sexuality and turn individuals on (whether it's porn or even a picture of some typical masculine guy without a shirt on.)

Honestly though... (and I know this thread is only about porn) but I put very, very little value on sex in general. It barely involves any intelligence, doesn't accomplish much and has no meaning. Therefore I view it as irrelevant to my life. Though for someone with a clear sex drive, this probably sounds implausible.


----------



## -Halo- (Sep 22, 2011)

skycloud86 said:


> Really? It's fake, superficial and *misogynistic*. Why would *we* enjoy it?


Really? Grow up...


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Soured Lie said:


> Really? Grow up...


I should grow up because I find something misogynistic? Can you explain why?


----------



## -Halo- (Sep 22, 2011)

skycloud86 said:


> I should grow up because I find something misogynistic? Can you explain why?



Do I really have to? 

It's a pretty big generalization with a lot of conviction... you also do it with the word "we". Come on. Are you some kind of cleric?


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Soured Lie said:


> Do I really have to?
> 
> It's a pretty big generalization... you also do it with the word "we". Come on.


Fair enough, but what does "growing up" have to do with anything?


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Soured Lie said:


> Really? Grow up...


Seriously? So someone is above a superficial cretinish product of a corrupt media, and you're telling them to grow up? Do you feel that threatened that not everyone sinks to that level? Obviously. This is why many guys I know are afraid to speak up about not being shallow. They know their bros will want to pull them back down, and perhaps accuse them of being confused about their sexual orientation like thats some excuse; or just act like they're fundamentally flawed in some way simply because they can rise above -cheap- sexuality. I think the ones who need to grow up are those who feel threatened by men who are more evolved.


----------



## Dele (Apr 22, 2011)

It's funny, the only time I have any interest in pornography is when I come across it on the net. As for whether or not I enjoy pornography, yes. I am human after all.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Dele said:


> It's funny, the only time I have any interest in pornography is when I come across it on the net. As for whether or not I enjoy pornography, *yes. I am human after all.*


So then enjoying porn is a requirement for being human? What about human beings before pornography?


----------



## Peripheral (Jan 8, 2011)

What do you mean by "more evolved", exactly?


----------



## -Halo- (Sep 22, 2011)

skycloud86 said:


> Fair enough, but what does "growing up" have to do with anything?


Grow up- as in moving past (growing) your own perspective and understanding that it really isn't so one sided. Don't get me wrong- I get your reasoning. And surely it is justified for you. 

I have dated a couple of strong feminist women who would make similar statements who have divulged to me that they like some pretty misogynistic or rough pornography in secret. Would I consider them a hypocrite or less virtuous to their cause? Nah. It's just not that simple.


----------



## -Halo- (Sep 22, 2011)

Promethea said:


> Seriously? So someone is above a superficial cretinish product of a corrupt media, and you're telling them to grow up? Do you feel that threatened that not everyone sinks to that level? Obviously. This is why many guys I know are afraid to speak up about not being shallow. They know their bros will want to pull them back down, and perhaps accuse them of being confused about their sexual orientation like thats some excuse; or just act like they're fundamentally flawed in some way simply because they can rise above -cheap- sexuality. I think the ones who need to grow up are those who feel threatened by men who are more evolved.


Thanks for the hyperbole concerning corrupt media, being threatened and less evolved. You are obviously miles ahead of me in "evolution" (because we know it has an agenda right?).

I give you a very dry "lol".


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Soured Lie said:


> Thanks for the hyperbole concerning corrupt media, being threatened and less evolved. You are obviously miles ahead of me in "evolution" (because we know it has an agenda right?).
> 
> I give you a very dry "lol".


Dry? Nah, defensive.


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

Soured Lie said:


> Thanks for the hyperbole concerning corrupt media, being threatened and less evolved. You are obviously miles ahead of me in "evolution" (because we know it has an agenda right?).
> 
> I give you a very dry "lol".


To be honest, I agree with Promethea. Professional pornography has become big business and has the added negative of dealing in the business of the flesh. I think the offensive nature of porn as a media has to do with the almost inevitable exploitation that would occur in the industry. So it would likely be women, moreso than men who are exploited within the field.


----------



## -Halo- (Sep 22, 2011)

Promethea said:


> Dry? Nah, defensive.


Paint it however you want to save face- I could care less.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Soured Lie said:


> Grow up- as in moving past (growing) your own perspective and understanding that it really isn't so one sided. Don't get me wrong- I get your reasoning. And surely it is justified for you.


Fair enough.



> I have dated a couple of strong feminist women who would make similar statements who have divulged to me that they like some pretty misogynistic or rough pornography in secret.


Some people feel the need to hide things they like, but that doesn't mean that everyone who makes similar statements is hiding anything.



> Would I consider them a hypocrite or less virtuous to their cause? Nah. It's just not that simple.


Such things are rarely simple.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Soured Lie said:


> Paint it however you want to save face- I could care less.


Yeah.. so little that you had to post something else. lol. ; P
But yeah. Whatevers.


----------

